# Cleaning Old Bottles



## farwell (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello I have a few old bottle but they need to be cleaned very bad inside and out what is the best way to do this anyone have any good ideas how to go about  this I would gladly listen.
 Thanks,Gary


----------



## microtech (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm new to this and recently acquired quite a few bottles that needed cleaning since they were dug up. I got some good advice on this forum from the "cleaning" forum". Check it out.[:-]

 To clean my bottles I used "bar keeper's friend" , a powder, which I bought at my hardware store.  I used it directly on the bottles with a mild scrub sponge. Don't do this if your bottles have labels!  Before scrubbing them I soaked the bottles in a dilution of the powder and water for a few days. This worked pretty well for me. I discovered that the key to getting them clean is getting the proper brushes that will fit inside the bottle and reach the badly stained parts. My main problem was that I was not able to get a brush long enough to reach certain parts of some of the tall and/or unusually shaped bottles. [&:] 

 I've gotten so much good advice from this site so I wanted to share something that I have learned. [][][] Don't forget to go to the cleaning forum for lots of different ideas/advice and Good luck!!!


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 15, 2005)

go get a box of BB's,also Lime away/CLR,
 fill the bott halfway with BB's,dont forget to put a cork or stopper to close the top,
 now shake the bottle,and also roll it back and fourth,lucky enough youll clean it with little minerial deposits left.......


----------



## nitedigger (Jan 15, 2005)

Barkeepers friend also works really well on dingy ACL soda labels. But don't rub too hard because it will take the label off. I usually just put some on my finger and then rub.It will make those labels look like new.


----------

